# Looking for way to keep shoulders N upper arms warm



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

I am looking for an idea or pattern you could use to make something to keep shoulders of an elderly man warm. He has blankets, i was just looking for something smaller scaled for that area. Upper arms shoulder.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I was just thinking about something a friend made. It was easy. I guess I would call it a shawl/shrug/

sweater. I was going to call her to get the dimensions. She used a rectangle of fabric, long enough to go from wrist to wrist or a little less. Width might have been to go from neck to waist at the back. She seamed from wrist to elbow and added a rib cuff. Then just hemmed the rest of the edges.

Maybe this could be adapted, using fleece. 

Another idea is made with a rectangle of fabric that would be enough to drop from shoulder to front and back and wide enough to go as far down the arms as you want.

Cut an opening up the center front and cut out a neck opening. The opening could be at the back instead if it would be easier for the person to poke his arms into the sleeves and if the person was reclining against a pillow. 

Another possibility is a circle or square with a neck opening cut out of the center. This would slip over the person's head.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

A cardigan sweater...

dawn


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I found a crochet pattern for a scarf that has a collar and pockets on each end . I made one for my sister. You could make it wider for the shoulders. Worked up fast and easy. Maybe something like that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.livingsoftnw.com/Designers/designs/shrug instructions.pdf

above might work in a nice masculine color or print.. 

this link below has Senior type patterns, including a shrug....

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/seniors.html


Maybe these will help some.

Angie


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

I made this from polar fleece. It is a 'shawl' In the pics it is folded to show what it is like when on. It can be adjusted in the length to fit longer or shorter arms. The pocket is sewn onto the bottom corner of the shawl and when you wear it, it lays so that your hands fit in perfectly.


----------

